# John Deere 1020



## rthargis (Nov 26, 2011)

Hey guys, 
Looking for advice. I have a JD 1020 gas tractor and have a lot of gas in the oil. I have rebuilt the carb and still have the problem. I assume the next step is to rebuild the fuel pump but I am having a heck of a time finding a rebuild kit for this online. I think I found one but it was something like $85. I am finding a bunch of replacement fuel pumps out there for $45 and I don't know if they are Diesel pumps or what they don't look like what I have. Any help? Thank You!


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Have you tried asking at a John Deere dealer? They should be able to provide you with the parts. If the carb isn't leaking, the fuel could be leaking past the fuel pump and into the oil sump that way. I assume its a mechanical pump bolted to the engine block.


----------

